

Ask HN: Custom CD Store Middleman (like Cafepress) - ComputerGuru

I'm looking for a company that will let me create a bunch of CDs and have them manage the burning and sales for a percentage of the profits, kind of like Cafepress only with data CDs instead of T-Shirts and mugs....<p>Does anyone know if such a company exists?<p>Thanks!
======
ComputerGuru
I've found lulu.com
(<http://www.lulu.com/publish/cd_dvd/?cid=us_home_nav_disc>) but they're
_crazy_ expensive, charging 4.50 a CD (for a bulk purchase of 1000, compared
to 5.00 for up to 5 CDs).

On the other hand, there's Kunaki which will press DVDs for a dollar a DVD
complete with Jewel case and paper inserts... But they don't provide a
marketplace.

I keep seeing references to CafePress doing CDs, but I guess they stopped that
particular business because I see no reference to it on their site.

